# inline fuse - 50 amp - where to buy?



## Kbush7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yesterday, I looked all over the for a 50 amp inline fuse. I've checked Gander Mtn, Fleet Farm, Grainger, Norther Tool, Home Dep, Menard, Ace, etc. 

Anyone know where I can get one in MPLS SW suburbs? I'd like to install before the weekend, but if I have to, i'll buy from online store. 

Also, I assume that since my TM is a 50 amp, I want a 50 amp fuse, correct?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Here you go - https://greatlakesskipper.com/product/86_301-marine-electrical-supplies-misc-supplies/6790-cooper-bussman-bussman-50-amp-80-vdc-in-line-boat-fuse.html

You should also be able to get it at any marine dealer in your area or the Tracker parts counter at Bass Pro.


----------



## Kbush7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm pertty novice when it comes to electrical components. If my MK TM is a 50 amp, do I need a 50 amp fuse? Then, I read that the fuse/breaker should protect the wire, not the motor. Is this accurate, or does it do both?...I'm lost.


----------



## justnortherns (Jun 29, 2011)

Kbush7 said:


> I'm pertty novice when it comes to electrical components. If my MK TM is a 50 amp, do I need a 50 amp fuse? Then, I read that the fuse/breaker should protect the wire, not the motor. Is this accurate, or does it do both?...I'm lost.



I believe the low end 30 lbs. thrust motor asks for a 50 A breaker, and the larger 55 lbs. thrust motor asks for a 60 A.

Here is what I use (I have both motors):

50 A

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019QW7GY

60 A

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007L8BQM


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jun 29, 2011)

In my area any autoparts store carries the inline fuses, I am sure they would have them in your area. They were cheap enough that I bought 2 just so I would have an extra.


----------



## Kbush7 (Jun 29, 2011)

> I believe the low end 30 lbs. thrust motor asks for a 50 A breaker, and the larger 55 lbs. thrust motor asks for a 60 A.





> Here is what I use (I have both motors):
> 
> 50 A
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links. My motor is a 55lb Edge, so I'll go with the 60 amp fuse, but what gauge wire - 6, 8? It will be a short loop to the battery, about 2 feet each way.


----------



## chavist93 (Jun 29, 2011)

It has nothing to do with trolling motor size. The fuse is there to protect the wiring not the motor. Go with 6ga.


----------



## Derek (Jun 30, 2011)

I would suggest getting a manual reset breaker as opposed to a fuse. That way if it ever trips on the water you can just reset rather then replace.
got mine at walmart for 7 bucks


----------



## poolie (Jun 30, 2011)

I believe I got mine at Radio Shack. And as Derek mentioned, I'd get a circuit breaker vs fuse.


----------



## justnortherns (Jun 30, 2011)

Derek said:


> I would suggest getting a manual reset breaker as opposed to a fuse. That way if it ever trips on the water you can just reset rather then replace.
> got mine at walmart for 7 bucks



+1 as well. In fact, the 60 A breaker I mentioned above had its first real test out on the water last weekend. It tripped several times (and I manually reset it), and I'm still not sure of the cause, although a loose connection to the positive battery terminal that I discovered later was the likely culprit.


----------



## DanMC (Jul 1, 2011)

Also,any car stereo shop would have them.Main in line fuse for car stereo has to be be water proof to be installed under the hood,they have O rings,gold plating for corosion protection...i myself have a breaker (reseatable).
Dan


----------



## chavist93 (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the one I have. It has the minn kota brand on it, but I think it may be made by marinco.


----------

